# Need help with code for cardiac sarcoma



## dpumford (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello this young 18 yr old has *Atrial Undifferentialed Pleomorphic Cardiac* *Sarcoma.*  This has attached to to spine which he will be having another surgery for.

We removed the mass but can not find a diag code for above so would 164.1 and 198.5 be appropriate.  

Thanks!


----------



## jbaird (Mar 22, 2010)

I agree with 164.1 and 198.5.  I looked up sarcoma, which leads you to neoplasm, connective tissue malignant.  The description there states, "for sites that do not appear in this list, code to neoplasm of that site."


----------

